# Utards at it again. What would you all do?



## Lewis (Nov 23, 2010)

I am from Utah but there are several Utah hunters that give us a bad name Utards. My buddies Butch and Clark went out to BRBR yesterday for a afternoon hunt. There was only one other guy in a red truck out there. My buddies set up and just about the time they were finished this guy and girl come on out to hunt also. They set up within 100 yards down wind of my friends and proceeded to skyblast at everything that came through. The people set out dekes but would shoot at the birds even before they started to work the spread. I guess that wasn't enough though. They took buckets out in the bullrush which was only about knee high, and just plopped right down on the bucket and waited for ducks to pour in. I don't claim to own the marsh but what would you all do? I try to be reasonable but this one seemed way out of line. No ethics at all! My buddies just sat there and hoped some birds would slide through without being shot at. They did get a few birds in the dekes, but I guess the other people shot 3 or 4 boxes of shells and dropped only 2 birds. Tough hunt I am glad I wasn't there. O|*


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

just let it go. the common Utard is found everywhere in this state. the thing we all need to realize is that we have to share the marsh with anyone who wants to put forth the effort to get out there. although it may be, in your opinion, wrong, its not up to you to decide whats ethical or not. its left up to each and every hunter out there to decide what is right and wrong. just like how i needed to explain to a fed. F&G officer one day who was gonna write me up for shooting at a bird at 60+ yards, as long as no laws were being broken, he has no right to tell me how to hunt and what shots are "too far" (i folded the bird BTW)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> he has no right to tell me how to hunt and what shots are "too far" (i folded the bird BTW)


And it then landed and swam away never to be seen again and became raccoon/fox food or??

My advice would be to try and talk with them or even share your spread, ethical or not, you aren't going to get any birds with those guys there. At least taking turns shooting would increase your odds over them shooting and scaring everything away. Just a thought.


----------



## Lewis (Nov 23, 2010)

I guess one can always try to talk with the others and see if they will work together so everyone gets some shooting. I have invited others to hunt with us when guys have tried to set up in our lap. One time it worked great and we all got our birds and the other time the guys wouldn't work together and none of us got any shooting. Sometimes I think people don't even know any better and that is the way they learned how to hunt.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well you could always try the favorite method of an old hunting club acquaintance of mine. He always kept a Jack Daniels bottle filled with tea. When folks would set right up on top of him, he would go ask nicely, if they refused, then he broke out the bottle, and started “drinking”, every once in while he would fire 3 in the air and scream “missed another one”, sometimes he would even send out the dog on a retrieve. He said it worked like a charm, even the most diehard top water would soon move off from him. 

I know it sounds farfetched, hell I called BS the first time he told me about it, that is until I went with him and a mutual friend from the club one day on a WMA back in AR, sure enough another bunch set up about 75 yards behind us, after we talked to them with no results, he started his performance, took less than 30 minutes and they packed up and moved. 

An older member of the club once asked why he went to the trouble of doing all that when he could simply move, he replied "what's good for the goose is good for the gander" 

Maybe to teach them a lesson they will remember, you gotta join them a little. :lol: 

I wonder if it would work in Utardia?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

LMAO!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Speaking of stupid hunters I saw 2 groups today with no dogs and only wearing knee boots out hunting. :shock: I asked them how they planned to get their birds if they fell in the canal they were hunting. One bunch said they would worry about it if they killed anything, -Ov- the other didn't say another just shrugged their shoulders. 

Even the freeze up can’t rid us of all of them!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> > he has no right to tell me how to hunt and what shots are "too far" (i folded the bird BTW)
> ...


at the time i had a really good dog. didnt matter where the bird fell, she would retrieve it. we NEVER lost birds when she was around... even then, its on my shoulders wether i retrieve the bird or not, and doesnt effect you in any way. i said folded, not knocked down. i dont know what your definition of "folded" is... but in my book, its, i flat knocked the s*** outta him and it didnt even quiver when it hit the water. its my call as a hunter to decide whats right/wrong, close/too far. not yours or anyone elses.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Ya know I have been hearing the term "utard" alot in the past few weeks and complaining about Utah hunters and in my opinion there are two ways to get away from these people and that is to move to another state or work harder to get away from them were we hunt we rarely have to compete cause 90% of all hunters will not work that hard for ducks if your in an easy to get to spot then you'll have to deal with them but in my opinion if you don't like Utah or the hunters here then move to another state and make room for the rest of us cause rather than complaining and calling names ya might want to go talk to them and bring it to there attention and hunt together if you compete then nobody will get many birds we have on a number of hunts hunted with another group cause we were competing for the same birds and we all ended up with birds and made some new freinds rather than going home mad and calling names if ya don't like it change it i'm not offended with the term but if you don't like it here thenmove on


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Jsw said:


> in my opinion there are two ways to get away from these people and that is to move to another state


this type of problem is certainly not unique to Utah. Im sure you could go hunting any where in the world and run into idiots! that is just how it is when you are dealing with the public. Some areas have higher concentrations of peoples so you seem to have more idiots abound. the only semi-cure to this issue is private land. but even that has its own set of issues! but i do agree the complaining about it is more like whining than anything. i agree Jsw, move on...


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

You don't have the right to do anything . its public land . As a beginner i bet i have done things that would drive many of you nuts . I have learned a lot in the last few years . One , i am not a good caller so i don't call very much at all . even though i practice all the time i still suck . I try to let my decoys do the work and just do a few light quacks and feeding calls when i see a duck coming . BUT it took me a year or so to figure that out . Just consider your self lucky that other hunters is one of you biggest grips and not a drug dealer across the street or gang banger down the road . You guys are very lucky and spoiled IMO to live in Utah . I lived in California 40 years and there sure were many many other things to worry about then someone not hunting the way you or me like .Just the way it is and i sure would not let it get to me/you . I am getting old and just don't let things like that bother me , not hunting or fishing .


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mojo1 said:


> Well you could always try the favorite method of an old hunting club acquaintance of mine. He always kept a Jack Daniels bottle filled with tea. When folks would set right up on top of him, he would go ask nicely, if they refused, then he broke out the bottle, and started "drinking", every once in while he would fire 3 in the air and scream "missed another one", sometimes he would even send out the dog on a retrieve. He said it worked like a charm, even the most diehard top water would soon move off from him.


I sure would move, thats for sure !!!! LOL


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I like the Jack Daniels with tea method! Pure genius!
R


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

rjefre said:


> I like the Jack Daniels with tea method! Pure genius!
> R


Buck was a true old school river rat and an innovator for sure; sadly he has been gone for 8 years now. I wasn't that close to him, but I always paid attention when he suggested something because those type guys had been there done that. Wish I written more of it down.

I do know that if you kill a good buck and bunch of others try to push you out of the spot you found, that when employed with a high-powered rifle, JD bottle trick works wonders, as I am sure the Powers clan will testify to that fact cause I done it to them not once but twice in a row,on the third morning on the way in I stopped and offered them a drink, by daylight I was by myself.
:mrgreen:


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Lewis said:


> I am from Utah but there are several Utah hunters that give us a bad name Utards. My buddies Butch and Clark went out to BRBR yesterday for a afternoon hunt. There was only one other guy in a red truck out there. My buddies set up and just about the time they were finished this guy and girl come on out to hunt also. They set up within 100 yards down wind of my friends and proceeded to skyblast at everything that came through. The people set out dekes but would shoot at the birds even before they started to work the spread. I guess that wasn't enough though. They took buckets out in the bullrush which was only about knee high, and just plopped right down on the bucket and waited for ducks to pour in. I don't claim to own the marsh but what would you all do? I try to be reasonable but this one seemed way out of line. No ethics at all! My buddies just sat there and hoped some birds would slide through without being shot at. They did get a few birds in the dekes, but I guess the other people shot 3 or 4 boxes of shells and dropped only 2 birds. Tough hunt I am glad I wasn't there. O|*


you want to talk about ethics??? ask yourself what your buddies would rather have to put up with? you posting there hunting spot all over the forum?? or a couple of skybusters??? i would lean towards the skybusters. at least they will only have to deal with them that one day. now when they go back there is going to be 10 or 20 other sets of skybusters set up in the knee high bull rush waiting for the ducks to pour in!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

[quote="LETTER-RIP]you want to talk about ethics??? ask yourself what your buddies would rather have to put up with? you posting there hunting spot all over the forum?? or a couple of skybusters??? i would lean towards the skybusters. at least they will only have to deal with them that one day. now when they go back there is going to be 10 or 20 other sets of skybusters set up in the knee high bull rush waiting for the ducks to pour in![/quote]

Rest assured there are no "secret" spots left up at BRBR or anywhere else public for that matter! :shock:

despite the fact that it is a very large place, all one has to do is drive the road while doing the following: A. look for parked cars B. look for Ducks flying, and C. listen for shots, that all anyone needs to do to locate those "secret" hunting spots.

Besides that group he referred to are regulars up there, I have saw them numerous times.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

LETTER-RIP said:


> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> > I am from Utah but there are several Utah hunters that give us a bad name Utards. My buddies Butch and Clark went out to BRBR yesterday for a afternoon hunt. There was only one other guy in a red truck out there. My buddies set up and just about the time they were finished this guy and girl come on out to hunt also. They set up within 100 yards down wind of my friends and proceeded to skyblast at everything that came through. The people set out dekes but would shoot at the birds even before they started to work the spread. I guess that wasn't enough though. They took buckets out in the bullrush which was only about knee high, and just plopped right down on the bucket and waited for ducks to pour in. I don't claim to own the marsh but what would you all do? I try to be reasonable but this one seemed way out of line. No ethics at all! My buddies just sat there and hoped some birds would slide through without being shot at. They did get a few birds in the dekes, but I guess the other people shot 3 or 4 boxes of shells and dropped only 2 birds. Tough hunt I am glad I wasn't there. O|*
> ...


To imply that he hotspotted BRBR is ridiculous! I hunt there almost every weekend and it's no secret and most of the time i have the same problem with people setting up right next to me, even if there is no one else there. It's public land, sometimes ya just gotta deal with it. even if you wake up way before the sun and get out there before everyone else...


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

for mojo and duneman, i know that brbr is no secret. however, at this time of year when most struggle to find birds. i would not go around posting on an open forum that there are ducks pouring into the spots my buddies were hunting or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## Lewis (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey letter-rip read my post again. I didn't say that ducks were pouring in on my buddies at all. I believe I said the two dum-asses in the red truck that went out and hunted right downwind, and set out on buckets in the wide open bullrush and waited for ducks to pile in. Really do you think I would give up a secret special spot. Hell NO!! Maybe it was really you and your girlfriend out there sitting on the buckets. The Truth will set us all FREE!!!! Hallaluuyahhhh That is why you are so put out by this whole thing isn't it?


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

if the ducks are pouring in on the skybusters then they were pouring in on your buddies! you did say that they were set up only 100yrds from them right? maybe you did not give away your secret spot, just your buddies. as for the truth, the truth is that you are complaining about your buddies hunt. you were not even there! why dont you go out and do some hunting of your own. maybe then you could go talk to the guy and his girlfriend yourself instead of asking everyone on the forum how to deal with skybusters.


----------



## Lewis (Nov 23, 2010)

OK thanks for the advice. NOT! All I did was ask a question and I was automatically accused of ratting out my buddies secret spot. Ducks were not piling in on anyone that day period. My friends asked me what I would have done. I told them and then I thought I would ask on the forum to get other ideas. I don't care how others want to hunt as long as it isn't right on top of where I already was set up. Everyone has their own hunting style. I just was curious what other respectful hunters would do in that particular situation. Sorry I bothered you Letter-Rip
Happy Hunting


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

LETTER-RIP said:


> if the ducks are pouring in on the skybusters then they were pouring in on your buddies! you did say that they were set up only 100yrds from them right? maybe you did not give away your secret spot, just your buddies. as for the truth, the truth is that you are complaining about your buddies hunt. you were not even there! why dont you go out and do some hunting of your own. maybe then you could go talk to the guy and his girlfriend yourself instead of asking everyone on the forum how to deal with skybusters.


I would recommend decaf for tomorrow! You are complaining about him complaining about his buddy's complaining and telling him to go hunt and not reveal a secret hunting spot that is a bird refuge too much caffeine brother! Such conversations are the purpose of the forum; I think you are way off on your assessment.


----------

